# Out & About (some spider pics inside)



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

I was about to get a pair of adult axolotls today from my local pet mall but they were out of stock, to my dismay. So i went home disappointed with a week supply of superworms & crickets, a pack of laterite, a bottle of malachite green, a big bag of wood shavings and a glass enclosure for my new tarantula at hand. Better luck next time! Lol

Tiger Lily re-housed since she obviously doesn't like it moist and kept stilting all night




























I took a photo of my 3-year old betta, Mr.fishy, on a bowl while i'm sterilizing his tank










Of course this day won't be complete without the antics of my golden skinks. Ursula and gang doing a boss monster attack simulation. Whoever said role-playing games are just for humans? Lol










My alpha female Ursula lazying on a hot afternoon










Axolotls just you wait!!


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

Love it! I hadn't ever thought to do stone/gravel as substrate for any of our Ts. The stilting is funny.. we have a few who will do that.. even the ones who are supposed to need the moisture! Most of the time now I just mist/spray one side of their enclosure so they can have a dry side if they prefer. Hehe. Love the skinks!!


----------



## MeowHype (Jan 29, 2014)

The powerpuff Skinks! Very cute! Fuzzy wuzzy spider is adorable. I think the snake pillow is rather cute.

I do not have spider experience, but your tarantula looks rather tame in your hand.

Your betta reminds me of two of mine. A female named Zair (Bathazair) and a male named Geisha both have those really nice black spots on their fins. For the record I have 7 individually tanked bettas, I defy you to not fall in love with every betta you see too!


----------



## Altearithe (Jan 13, 2014)

Love them all.  How many pets do you have now anyway? O___O 


Also, yay for betta!  I've got a female veiltail, possibly rainbow coloration, in a roomy 5gal and she's so freaking feisty. XD


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

@hlsiefken: experimenting with substrate here is forgivable since we have a high humidity gradient and warm temps now lol.. i was planning to put her on laterite though i wasn't sure if it was safe for Ts

@meowhype: i'm expecting my betta to die on me anytime soon since he's at his lifespan average. I'm sooo gonna be sad if that happens. He was my longest living fish lol

@altearithe: you don't wanna know haha. But rough estimate would be safe to say less than 300 all including the unhatched eggs of my snakes and lizards


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I love your skinks!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Haha thanks! I was just wondering, have you ever used laterite as a substrate for any of your animals? I'm thinking of planning something lol


----------



## miyonette22 (Apr 21, 2013)

I wish I could go to your zoo! But I think I will pass out seeing those eight-legged beauties!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I am currently down to one betta, but with two bowls floating around the house, I am keeping my eye out at work for some really cool looking ones! Mt favorite part of the week is when we get in a big box of bettas and I get to put them in the cups. The always look pleased with a little more room. And I get first dibs!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

@miyonette: i'm actually in the process of getting a permit to collect, mass-breed and get a mini-zoo up but it's actually more of a botanical garden specializing in cacti and other succulents

@sweetergrrl: my betta's back in his 5-gal tank! Haha! There was a weird overgrowth that's why i did an emergency clean up


----------



## miyonette22 (Apr 21, 2013)

That's awesome! I wish I'd be one of your guests in the opening of your garden. Don't forget to invite me! Just don't get the spiders near me. I'd definitely pass out. Hahaha


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Will do. Got denied twice though lol.. wish me luck


----------

